

GCHQ surveillance hearing to begin - jackgavigan
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jul/14/court-gchq-surveillance-tempora-ipt-nsa-snowden

======
higherpurpose
> Investigatory powers tribunal will examine concerns that human rights groups
> may have been monitored via Tempora programme

But what if the documents proving that accidentally get soaked in water, too?

